# reel service



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Hope this is it in the right section
I have alot of reels that i am needing to get serviced over the winter around 5 tlds 3 penn 4/0s and other penn and shimano spinning reels of different models i will guess around 6 and i was wondering if there was anyone on the forum that did that on the side pm me if interested


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Give Ron Trine a call at Rod n Reel Depot. 458-0428. On Lillian Hwy just N of 98.


----------



## WarEagle78 (May 14, 2008)

http://www.coasttackleservice.com/


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys anyone else?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone interested?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you want to replace the drags, clean, and lubricate I can do that for you. I will use the "smoothy" drag sets. You buy the parts and I'll do it for free. Just don't be in a hurry. I'll let you know if any bearings are needed.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I would for sure be interested in that don't no where i would go to buy them or what to buy and would also have no problem paying u


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Hot Spots Bait and Tackle can handle the clean and grease and most basic repair or parts replacement.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the advise keep it coming


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

PM me I can do them.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Cody,

I sent you a PM. In the mean time you can go to the website shown below and get some ideas on what it takes to properly service your reels.

http://alantani.com/index.php


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Give Ron Trine a call at Rod n Reel Depot. 458-0428. On Lillian Hwy just N of 98.



X-2 Fast service and your stuff will not sit around for months waiting on like I've had in the past with local tackle shops.

He maintains a lot of the charter fleets stuff also.


----------

